# Lookin for a 240SX



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Alright here's my situation. Right now I've got '91 Chevy Camaro RS (the V8)... anyway I love the car it's awesome in all areas, except for gas mileage. The car gets about 12 miles to the gallon, it's horrible. Anyway long story short I can get about 4500-5000 bucks for the car in a private party sale (it's got a couple mods). A friend of mine at school has a 240SX that I love, and I always liked Nissan. So to quit beating around the bush, my question is am I being realistic with a price for a 240SX in good condition ($4000-$5000 and preferably a '95) and where can I get some information about the car so I can do some homework before buying one? Am I correct that the car came in an in-line 4 cylinder and a V6? If so I'd probably want the V6. If anyone can give me some websites with some info on the car I would really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

www.edmunds.com look in the used car specific car specs section when researching a used car. They got some good stuff. An no dawg. There was never a v6 in ANY 240sx. All the way from 89-93old style to the 94-98newer style. They all came with the 4 banger. Older style had the 145hp Single overhead cam engine (SOHC) and the newer one updated it's HP and came with a dual overhead cam motor (DOHC). But both are the same engine. the "KA24DE" the 24 in that engine model number is how many liters it is. Same goes for almost all other imports. B16a =1.6, B18b=1.8 H22=2.2 Ka24de=2.4 
Only in the U.S. did we get the KA24DE motor. The UK and Japan got the kool shit, like always and got the stock turboed "Silvia" (what a 240sx is called in over there) SR20DET motor. Knowtice the "T" part on the end of the DE? It stands for Turbo. haha 
There are 2 different style for each model year series. There is a hatchback and a coupe version. The older 89-93 coupes have a real trunk. The hatchbacks have a full hatch lid that lifts up and different tail lights from the coupe model. 94-98 style the only real difference between the 2 is the front headlights. 
One thing about these cars is the timing belt. Find out how many miles are on the car and if the timing belt was changed. If it was. Was it done right? An when i mean right, I mean did they replace the belt tensioner, and some other shit? or was it a fucking Amaco job and did they not do it. If it was done at the dealership, then you got no worries. They will always do it right. The timing belt is kinda a bitch to change when it's mileage hits (around 70,000) cause you have to take off a lot of stuff to get to it. But if your the kinda fix it yourself it'd don't matter to me kinda guy. Then get a owners manual, and probably a helms manual and go at it. Any more help or info just IM me. I'm a busy dood but if i'm not at the time, i'd be more than happy to help educate you on some 240sx stuff. 
AOL IMer SN is "BlueEnyaMix"


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow, thanks for all the info man. Seeing as how I posted this a while back, my aim has shifted from a 240SX to a 300ZX. The 300ZX just has something about it that I like more than the 240SX.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

both motors are not called the KA24DE the SOHC is the KA24E and the DOHC is the KA24DE hints the D for DOHC


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

older models were from 89-94 the S13 models and the S14 is from 95-98 america never got the S15 which infact is a shame


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

BlueEnyaMix said:


> *One thing about these cars is the timing belt. Find out how many miles are on the car and if the timing belt was changed. If it was. Was it done right? An when i mean right, I mean did they replace the belt tensioner, and some other shit? or was it a fucking Amaco job and did they not do it. If it was done at the dealership, then you got no worries. They will always do it right. The timing belt is kinda a bitch to change when it's mileage hits (around 70,000) cause you have to take off a lot of stuff to get to it. *


The KA24DE has a timing CHAIN not a belt. And nissan calls it a "no wear" part. I have heard that the chain tensioners can go bad, but I have never heard of the timing chain itself going bad in a 240SX.


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

good cause having 201,000 miles on mine and now knowing who the previous owner was...i was starting to get worried!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think my sticky is a waste.. nobody reads it.. =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think gold240 needs to be shot via a sniper for bringing this old ass thread back.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i second that..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy crap, this thread was made 3 months before i even signed up for NF!!!!!!  and yes, he should be shot


----------

